# Promise



## sleepy1 (Feb 21, 2008)

# [1] Do you want my pain?.. Do you really want what you don’t understand?.. Let me feel yours first… Just a glimpse on the tip of my tongue… Just as imagined… Bland, lacking the flavor… Lacking any substance… Your torch of loss burns dimly next to mine….​ # [2] Stand next to the pale moons reflection… Wishing well of black water… Speak of your loss,, the anguish that you lived through… Throw your dream coin in,, watch the wish ripples flow away forever….​ * [A] Make a promise to myself, to be no one else… Shatter all limits, just because their there… A promise made to everyone who stood by laughing, while lessons were learned… A promise to the world that I will rise tomorrow as another sun….​ # [3] A sight to cherish… A mystery solved in the middle of the time allowed… I've revealed my outward reflection, of a larger inner self… Unsure yet proud!.. Though im still looking for something to be proud of… Something to lift above my head…​ # [4] What now that I've opened up to you?.. What now that im vulnerable?.. Can you comfort me in your arms without crushing yourself?.. Am I that hard to see?.. Am I that invisible?.. Let the life giving destroyer blind you enough that im the only darkness visible….​ * * This promise I make, a bond holding me eternal together… This promise is change… An inward transformation pulling me inside out… This promise is me… A deprivation to conformity… I am only I… The way it was meant to be….*​*
*​*
# [5] This star has barely shown, a conservation of my energy… Potential waiting for the right moment… This pain wont be felt for nothing!.. Every loss endured waiting to be replaced by a larger gain… Survived any destruction… Tempered for my turn to burn….​ No more hurt… I was born to shine… My mistakes are my arsenal… To tear through and change…………….​*


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 21, 2008)

That was one hell of an intro. Welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 21, 2008)

I really liked your intro, Sleepy 

Anyways, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Nickie (Feb 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome. Really unorthodox intro, but it served its purpose. 

Sam.


----------



## jacobworld (Feb 22, 2008)

*hi mate*

impressive note


----------

